# Ravello shell cordovan (Alden)



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember that somebody bought a pair. Does anybody have any pictures/photos? Thanks.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## PaulShark (Dec 2, 2007)

*Ravello Shell Cordovan*

Hi Harris,
as you know Ravello is one of the most rare colour to find among the classical 5-colur set of Alden. I have a cigar shell cordovan plain derby (not from Alden) and, if you want, I can send tou some pics. For the moment, search for "Alden Of Carmel" and link to 
Regards,
Paolo


----------



## PaulShark (Dec 2, 2007)

*Ravello shell (2nd)*

Hi Harris, 
another cigar shell (found on e-bay): 
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## PaulShark (Dec 2, 2007)

oops, excuse me for my redundance and banality...


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

There are several photos in the "What Footwear ..." thread.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

ravello is a great shell color, in the same color family as whiskey, but a few shades darker. My only quibble with Alden and ravello is 99% of the time they use black edges on the soles with ravello shoes, and I think a dark brown or even natural sole edge would be more complementary.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A-Long wing blucher in ravello shell


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Alden Wingtip in Ravello shell










Alden captoe bal in Ravello shell

Shoemart has a few models in Ravello including a penny with natural edge trim.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

gorgeous wingtips Pittdoc, do you own those shoes?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Ravello chukkas w/natural edgetrim.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

PD and LS-
Thank you for posting. Great looking shoes


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Phil said:


> gorgeous wingtips Pittdoc, do you own those shoes?


Yes - my most prized pair of shoes. Acquired them purely by chance. Emailed Shoemart looking for a different style, they didn't have my size but had these "seconds" which I grabbed for just $350. Similar story behind the captoes from Alden NYC but paid full retail. Sometimes it helps to be a size 7.5 (most of the time it doesn't).


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Ravello chukkas w/natural edgetrim.


Will we ever see these for sale again anywhere? :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ We should have LS respond to your questions. I have been told that whiskey, ravello and cigar will become very difficult to get in the future. Take good care of your ravello shells


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> Will we ever see these for sale again anywhere? :icon_smile:


I ordered a run, confirmed on 10/20/06 and am still waiting for them.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I ordered a run, confirmed on 10/20/06 and am still waiting for them.


I definitely want a pair if you're able to get them.


----------



## PaulShark (Dec 2, 2007)

Dear PittDoc,
what wax polish do you use for Ravello? I can find only cigar, c.8 and black...
Thank you.
Paolo


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

PaulShark said:


> Dear PittDoc,
> what wax polish do you use for Ravello? I can find only cigar, c.8 and black...
> Thank you.
> Paolo


Kiwi Mid-Tan

Seems to do the trick. Only slightly darker after a polishing. The captoes (my first pair of light-colored shells) developed dark lines in the creases from over polishing when new, so be careful. The wingtips have yet to be polished after about a dozen outings followed by the "Mac" treatment; these actually look better now than the new pics above.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ The way your wing tips look you should be able to go at least another twelve wearing before you have to use your wax.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Man, the Alden shell collection is truly incredible. What beautiful shoes, clearly the best I've ever laid eyes on. I wish I could afford just one pair! If I ever can, my wallet better watch out cause I'll be racking 'em up.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

PittDoc said:


> Shoemart has a few models in Ravello including a penny with natural edge trim.


https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...ELL_CORDOVAN_CIGAR_REVELLO&ps=9&start=5&rpro=

Also very nice


----------



## PaulShark (Dec 2, 2007)

Thankyou, Pittdoc!
In the same "session" in which I used Kiwi-mid tan for Ravello, I also rubbed burgundy AE-wax on my cigar shell plain derby: marvellous...


----------

